# Tupolev SB-2 two seat trainer variant.



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2011)

Something you dont see on every modelbuilders shelf.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2011)

pretty rare that's for sure....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2011)

Agreed. Interesting shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Something you dont see on every modelbuilders shelf.
> 
> View attachment 163874
> View attachment 163875
> View attachment 163876


X4773 Foto Russland Smolensk russisches Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Something you dont see on every modelbuilders shelf.
> 
> View attachment 163874
> View attachment 163875
> View attachment 163876


Flugzeuge Wracks Schlachtfeld Ukraine Russland Flughafen Flieger Beute Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------

